# Where to Buy Tack?



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Jan 9, 2015)

Upon the recent passing of my welsh to of all things spinal cancer (he was a 3 yr old grey...) I bought myself my absolute dream pony. She'll be 2 in May and sticks at 12.2 now and I don't think she'll get much bigger. 'Reba' is a super loud Arab/saddle type critter that doesn't seem to fit in anything. 'Pony' size she's swimming 'mini' size far too small.

Where does everybody get their tack? I have harness from my last guy, but halters, bridles etc I need - heck even saddles. Only my sidesaddle will fit her - which I can't wait to try but don't want to break her in!


----------



## amysue (Jan 9, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. Congrats on the new pony. I like national bridle and ozark mountain tack. Star lake is good too. You may have to custom order her tack or buy pieces from different places. I have to do that with my British Shetland. She wears a smaller headstall tha she does surcingle so I buy her stuff separatly.


----------



## chandab (Jan 9, 2015)

If you have a local tack shop, so you don't have to order and hope to send back if it doesn't fit; try full-size weanling halters that are fully adjustable. Different brand of pony might work, again fully adjustable.

And, how can you post a new horse without pictures.






So sorry for your loss.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you all!

Weanling is wayyyyy too small for her. In right at 5' if that helps.

And my local tack store kind of sucks :/


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 10, 2015)

If you can find someone who has the BMB adjustable halters, the weanling often fit our Arab/Shetland X ponies when others didn't. Also, they used to make an in-between size of weanling/yearling - can't remember what it was called. Think it was a weanling but larger pound size (2 weanling sizes). We didn't have a problem finding blankets that fit - standard blankets in 58 - 64 fit ours (had to be better quality name brand ones).

Other than that - welcome to the world of custom made. For years, I took "off the shelf" equipment and either made adjustments to it myself or took to a leather worker who could insert buckles or whatever.

POA western style headstalls should fit her and Schneiders should carry hunt/dressage bridles that will fit her.

I would think that Hackney sized equipment would also fit her - give Mike Herron a call. He should be able to help.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 10, 2015)

That's weanling horse size not weanling pony size.

Our largest arab/shet X matured at 14.1hh and our smallest at 13 hh. Their heads varied in size - but no - neither pony nor full horse size fit (the mature fella wore a yearling arab halter - either a BMB or from Schnieders Tack).


----------



## Miniv (Jan 11, 2015)

Our Shetlands (up to 38") fit into XL Halters from KayJay Farm.com just fine.... and her pricing is reasonable.

She also sells harnesses, but you'd have to contact her about sizing.


----------



## amysue (Jan 11, 2015)

Dont forget that you can knot the crown piece of a halter to make it fit better. I do this with most of my stallions because I do not like the way the nose of a "mini size" fits but "pony size" is a bit large. Once I knot the crown they fit perfect. You may just have to punch a few extra holes in things to make them fit right. Happy shopping.


----------



## JWC sr. (Jan 12, 2015)

Ozark has done a good job for us.


----------

